# What have you done for your haunt?



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

This year finances are a bit tighter so I have taken to some semi-extreme measures to get my supplies for my props. I saw my neighbor had a pretty large pile of styrofoam (looks like he made some pretty extravagant electronic purchases) that appeared destined for his trash. So everyday I checked to see if was still in his front yard just waiting for trash day. Fortunately for me, on trash day he set it out and I swooped it up.  Guess it will be Toshiba Tombstones at the ol Wildomar Haunt this year!?  

Then the other day I saw two 16 foot long 1x6 boards on the side of the freeway. Knowing I couldnt pass that up I pulled over to get them... Have you ever voluntarily pulled over to the side of a California Freeway, and then backed up? A bit scary to say the least. But it was definitely worth it since I needed them for my Toe Pincher. Of course now my Toe Pincher looks like it has been runover by some very nice radials in a former life. Now on the way to and from anywhere I tend to watch the sides of the freeway more than the lane I'm traveling in...  

I assume I'm not the only one on this board foolishly risking life and limb in pursuit of their haunt. 

APW


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Kind of sacreligious (? sp), but I scored some blue foam board from a wedding I attended. They used it to make the signs for the end of the driveway... what a waste of perfectly good tombstone material. Luckily, I was able to salvage it!


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Going to home depot to get some foam and some tools. Then to big lots for a shopping spree will post pics!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> I scored some blue foam board from a wedding I attended. They used it to make the signs for the end of the driveway... what a waste of perfectly good tombstone material.


Not to mention the waste of human lives also, lol


----------

